# Seid ihr zufrieden mit Alchemie zu Cata



## Leethas (11. März 2011)

Grüß euch liebe Buffer

Aus purer Neugierde mal einen kleinen Beitrag + Umfrage ob ihr mit Alchemie zu Cata zufrieden seid

Ich möchte hier mal eine zusammenfassung des Berufes ALCHIMIE zu Cataclysm geben:

Ich habe zu Patch 3.3.5 auf Alchemie umgelernt weil ich dachte, das der Beruf sehr gut ist für Raids und auch einige Spaße bietet. Die Rezepte die es zu WotLK gab, waren ja nicht gerade der Hammer doch zu Cataclysm sah es ganz anderst aus:

- Neue Fläschchen: Der Kräuterpreis ist vollkommen überteuert. Der nerv zu Patch 4.0.6 war ganz gut, dennoch geht es doch nicht dan das ein int Fläschchen ü.200 Gold wert ist? Das ist doch etwas zu viel finde ich.

- Tank der Illusion: Ein kleines aber feines Spielzeug. Billig in der Herstellung, hält aber nicht lange und hat kaum ernsthaften Nutzen

- Elexiere: Basisrezepte. 250 von dem hier 250 von  dem anderen. keine Rezepte, geringe Auswahl. 

- Tränke: Nun, man hat Manatränke, Heiltränke und andere Temporäre Buffs (1200 ZM für 25 Sec.). Damit kann man ja zufrieden sein aber ist eigentlich nicht das was man erwartet.

- Phiole der Sande: Es ist sehr schwer an das Rezept zu kommen und die Herstellung sündhaft teuer. Es ist ein tolle Mount, doch man sollte ein BISSCHEN leichter an die Mats/Rezept kommen. (und es sollte wie geplant only alchi sein ...)

- Transmutationen: Lebende elemente ist nützlich um schnelles Gold zu machen. Hier ist Meister der Transmutation nützlich, eben so wie bei Echtgold. Nur das Pyrit-Transmutieren war ich unnörig - sowenig Barrren für 1 Tag CD? Na ich weis ja nicht...

Alles in allem hatte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft, wenigstens 5 oder 6 Rezepte die man so bekommt, oder mal Berufsquest die frodernd und schwer sind aber auch eine richtige Belohnung hat (spezielle Fläschchen, Tränke, ...) . Es gibt in Azeroth soviele Berufe und die Einzigsten die bissher von Blizzard bevorzugt wurden waren: Juwi, VZ und Rüstungshersteller. Bei den Rüstungsherstellern seh ichs ja noch ein doch man sollte wirklich den anderen mehr beachtung schenken: Inschriften, Alchi, Ingi, ....  . 

Berufe sollten abwechslungsreicher und nützlicher werden!

mit grüßen, Leethas

Ach ja, bitte nicht gleich groß über die Kommentare meinerseits oder von anderen usern ablästern. Jeder hat seine Meinung (nur so als Vorsorge), wenn man was dagegen hat kann man das auch in normalem Ton schreiben :-)


----------



## Dexis (11. März 2011)

Ich versuch mal auf die einzelnen Aspekte einzugehen:



Leethas schrieb:


> Aus purer Neugierde mal einen kleinen Beitrag + Umfrage ob ihr mit Alchemie zu Cata zufrieden seid
> 
> Ich möchte hier mal eine zusammenfassung des Berufes Archäologie zu Cataclysm geben:


Ich würde hier ganz dringend das Wort Archäologie entfernen! Jeder weiß zwar dass du eigentlich Alchemie meinst, aber es gibt genug Geier die genau dieses Wort zum Anlass nehmen hier zu flamen.



Leethas schrieb:


> - Neue Fläschchen: Der Kräuterpreis ist vollkommen überteuert. Der nerv zu Patch 4.0.6 war ganz gut, dennoch geht es doch nicht dan das ein int Fläschchen ü.200 Gold wert ist? Das ist doch etwas zu viel finde ich.


Der Preis ist von Server zu Server unterschiedlich, bei uns z.b. bekommst du die Fläschchen schon für 90-130g. Das kann man nicht über einen Kamm scheren.



Leethas schrieb:


> - Elexiere: Basisrezepte. 250 von dem hier 250 von dem anderen. keine Rezepte, geringe Auswahl.


Es war aber von Blizzard angekündigt, dass Fläschchen auf die Grundwerte (Stärke, Bewe, etc.) zugeschnitten sind während Elixiere die Bonuswerte (Tempo, Mastery, etc.) abdecken. Und mehr Werte gibt es ja auch nicht, wofür solls dann neue Rezepte geben?



Leethas schrieb:


> - Tränke: Nun, man hat Manatränke, Heiltränke und andere Temporäre Buffs (1200 ZM für 25 Sec.). Damit kann man ja zufrieden sein aber ist eigentlich nicht das was man erwartet.


Auch hier wurde es so umgestellt, dass die Tränke kurzfristig die Hauptattribute (Stärke, Bewe, Int, Rüstung) erhöhen, dazu noch die obligatorischen Mana- und Heiltränke und ein paar Gimmicks. Ich weiß wirklich nicht was du dir da vorstellst.... aber du hast ja auch nirgendwo mal Ansätze geschrieben was du wirklich meinst^^



Leethas schrieb:


> - Phiole der Sande: Es ist sehr schwer an das Rezept zu kommen und die Herstellung sündhaft teuer. Es ist ein tolle Mount, doch man sollte ein BISSCHEN leichter an die Mats/Rezept kommen. (und es sollte wie geplant only alchi sein ...)


Nein, definitiv nicht. Es soll so schwer zu bekommen sein wie es jetzt ist, die Mats sind absolut in Ordnung. Dass man das Mount handeln kann, ist Geschmackssache.



Leethas schrieb:


> - Transmutationen: Lebende elemente ist nützlich um schnelles Gold zu machen. Hier ist Meister der Transmutation nützlich, eben so wie bei Echtgold. Nur das Pyrit-Transmutieren war ich unnörig - sowenig Barrren für 1 Tag CD? Na ich weis ja nicht...


Wenn du Pyritbarren herstellen willst, nimmst du dir ja auch den Bergbauer deines Vertrauens. Der stellt dir die Dinger ohne CD her. Wär ja noch schöner, wenn Alchis *das auch noch* könnten.



Leethas schrieb:


> Alles in allem hatte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft, wenigstens 5 oder 6 Rezepte die man so bekommt, oder mal Berufsquest die frodernd und schwer sind aber auch eine richtige Belohnung hat (spezielle Fläschchen, Tränke, ...) . Es gibt in Azeroth soviele Berufe und die Einzigsten die bissher von Blizzard bevorzugt wurden waren: Juwi, VZ und Rüstungshersteller. Bei den Rüstungsherstellern seh ichs ja noch ein doch man sollte wirklich den anderen mehr beachtung schenken: Inschriften, Alchi, Ingi, .... .


Alles in allem kann ich kaum nachvollziehen, was du mit diesem Beitrag sagen willst.
Was eine "richtige" Belohnung ist, darüber kann man natürlich wie immer streiten. Der Bonus des Alchemisten ist nunmal, dass Fläschchen und Elixiere länger anhalten und mehr Wirkung haben als bei Nicht-Alchis. Das war z.b. vor 4.0.6 absolut imba weil die Fläschchen so teuer in der Herstellung waren. Und zu behaupten, dass Juwi, VZ und Rüstungshersteller bevorzugt behandelt wurden ist völliger Quatsch.
Wie ich bereits schrieb hat jeder Beruf seine Vor- und Nachteile, ganz davon abgesehen dass man einen Alchi und z.b. einen Rüstungshersteller nicht direkt vergleichen kann. Alchemistische Gegenstände werden immer zu jedem Content benötigt und finden absolut regelmäßigen Absatz. Rüstungen sind nur dann etwas wert, wenn sie ganz neu sind und jeder sie haben will. Wenn der Markt gesättigt ist, kann man froh sein noch die Kosten für die Mats wieder reinzukriegen.

Das einzige (und nicht einzigste!!!) über das man diskutieren kann, ist die Idee mit der Berufsquest. Hat beim Juwelenschleifen gut funktioniert, wundert mich dass die Idee nicht weiter geführt wurde. Aber dazu gibt es Unmengen an Threads bei buffed oder auch im offiziellen Forum, mit vielen tollen Ideen was man da alles machen könnte für die anderen Berufe. Blizzard bräuchte nur noch zuzugreifen.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## Jackie251 (11. März 2011)

Leethas schrieb:


> Grüß euch liebe Buffer
> 
> Aus purer Neugierde mal einen kleinen Beitrag + Umfrage ob ihr mit Alchemie zu Cata zufrieden seid



es ist doch wie es immer war. 
Cata ist damit nicht der große Wurf der die Beruf mal wesentlich interessanter gemacht hat - aber das war auch nie zu erwarten.
Alchi ist was es war und ist ok so




> Ich möchte hier mal eine zusammenfassung des Berufes Archäologie zu Cataclysm geben:


aso - dachte du bist bei Alchie



> - Neue Fläschchen: Der Kräuterpreis ist vollkommen überteuert. Der nerv zu Patch 4.0.6 war ganz gut, dennoch geht es doch nicht dan das ein int Fläschchen ü.200 Gold wert ist? Das ist doch etwas zu viel finde ich.


Die Kräuterpreise sind nicht Blizz schuld sondern anhand lokaler serverwirtschaft.
200g sind ein Witz für ein Fläschchen!

Die Fläschchen sollen ja nicht dem twink beim questen reingeprügelt werden!
Fläschen sind aufwendige Buffs zum raiden. So einen Raid kloppt man in 10h die Woche raiden durch macht 12 Items + Abzeichen (ein anfänger 10er raid). selbst wenn nur die hälfte der Items benötigt wird
0,5 * 12 Item / 10 Spieler / 10 Stunden = 0,06 Epics pro Stunde raiden

Was kosten solche Items würde man sie kaufen? Craftepics sind inzwischen billig weil zu viele davon da sind. Der Rest kostet 15k-40k Gold im Ah.
Ausgehend davon das ein solches Item nur 15k Gold wert ist, lootet du im Schnitt im Raid 0,06*15000 = 900g

=> Merke: wer die peanuts kosten fürs raiden nicht aufbringen kann, der muss auch das lila Zeug nicht tragen das es dort gibt.
Für Heros brauchts keine Flasks!
Und jede anständige Fungilde hat den Kessel (hallo 13 Wochen Cata 10 Raidleute 1000 Flasks das sind 7 Flaks pro Woche pro Raider, wer bitte kann das nicht aufbringen!?) Was die Kosten pro Stunde fürs buffen nochmal deutlich drückt




> - Elexiere: Basisrezepte. 250 von dem hier 250 von  dem anderen. keine Rezepte, geringe Auswahl.


alter Hut beim Alchie
seit Fläschen Massenware sind und vor allem wipes überleben, gekoppelt mit kurzen Zeite bis zum nächstem try haben Elexiere nur mehr einen Sinn: Skillen.
Das wird schon ewig bemängelt. wären Elexire auch immun gegen Sterben, hätte man nette quest/5er buffs. In der aktuellen Form weitgehend nutzlos



> - Tränke: Nun, man hat Manatränke, Heiltränke und andere Temporäre Buffs (1200 ZM für 25 Sec.). Damit kann man ja zufrieden sein aber ist eigentlich nicht das was man erwartet.


so ein manatrank sollte sein als heiler
und die temporären Buffs sind genau richtig: eine nicht ganz billige miniverbessung für leute die das maximum wollen, aber schwach genug um nicht Pflicht zu sein.




> - Phiole der Sande: Es ist sehr schwer an das Rezept zu kommen und die Herstellung sündhaft teuer. Es ist ein tolle Mount, doch man sollte ein BISSCHEN leichter an die Mats/Rezept kommen. (und es sollte wie geplant only alchi sein ...)



irrige Annahme. Die Matz sollen teuer sein (genau wie Motorad, bankplätze, Mammut, schnelles fliegen) damit man aus der Wirtschaft wieder Gold abziehen kann. Es soll ein teurer luxus sein
Über die sinnigkeit woher man das rezep bekommt lässt sich streiten



> - Transmutationen: Lebende elemente ist nützlich um schnelles Gold zu machen. Hier ist Meister der Transmutation nützlich, eben so wie bei Echtgold. Nur das Pyrit-Transmutieren war ich unnörig - sowenig Barrren für 1 Tag CD? Na ich weis ja nicht...


pyrit transen ist eher zum skillen als zum pyrit herstellen.
eventuell entfällt der cd planmäßig wie beim Titan..
erinnern wir uns eisen => gold ; mithrill => echtsilber  24h cd für eine transmutation 
das system war nie zur serverversorgung mit edelmetall gedacht.




> Alles in allem hatte ich mir wirklich mehr erhofft, wenigstens 5 oder 6 Rezepte die man so bekommt, oder mal Berufsquest die frodernd und schwer sind aber auch eine richtige Belohnung hat (spezielle Fläschchen, Tränke, ...) . Es gibt in Azeroth soviele Berufe und die Einzigsten die bissher von Blizzard bevorzugt wurden waren: Juwi, VZ und Rüstungshersteller. Bei den Rüstungsherstellern seh ichs ja noch ein doch man sollte wirklich den anderen mehr beachtung schenken: Inschriften, Alchi, Ingi, ....  .



keine ahnung wovon du redest, wo man jetzt bei rüssi craften die übervorteilung erkennen will das sie ein maues 85er PVP set und 2 PVE teiler herstellen können ist mir nicht klar.
Wie man allein Platzmäßig 340 verschiedene Glyphenarten sinnig anbieten soll ist ungeklärt. 
Dei anderen Berufe sind genauso "mäßig" - auch wenn einem das Gras immer grüner vorkommt.




> Berufe sollten abwechslungsreicher und nützlicher werden!


alter Hut der 2. 
seit 6 jahren mosern die Leute rum das craftersystem ist nur oberflächlich und sollte interessanter sein.
aber genau das was wir haben ist genauso von blizz gewollt: 
einfach und sichere Berufe die eben da sind aber nichts entscheiden.

Für WoW werden sie das nicht mehr ändern. Es bleibt nur auf WoW2 zu hoffen..


----------



## Leethas (13. März 2011)

Man könnte z.B. mal gemischte elexiere machen: 155 Crit und 115 Int  oder 160 Tempo und 155 Crit. Ein bisschen abwechslung und ansporn, sich neue Rezepte zu farmen. Vielleicht auch Transmutationen wie zu WotLK machen, mit den vielen verschiedenen Äonen-Transmutationen.


----------



## Morcan (13. März 2011)

Es wurde doch eigentlich angekündigt, dass gerade 2 Elixiere stärker als ein Fläschchen sein sollen. Echt schade, dass es nur ein neues Wächerelixier gibt, das zudem für die meisten total nutzlos ist...


----------



## Byte768 (13. März 2011)

Absolut nicht, Alchemie ist wie viele andere Berufe halbgar umgesetzt.

Es gibt keine Nachfolger diverser Tränke (Endloser Heiltrank/Manatrank wurden nicht erneuert), es fehlt Ersatz für Elixier des Gurus/Meisters, es gibt keine Elixiere mit Intelligenz (!!), die sich verkaufen ließen. Es fehlt ein neuer Abhärtungstrank, 50+40 Abhärtung der bisherigen Flask sind auf 85 einfach zu wenig, da die Abhärtungsmenge erheblich gestiegen ist.
Gildenkessel machen ein ganzes Berufskonzept zunichte. Es ist schwierig haufenweise Elixiere und Flasks verkaufen zu können, wenn kein Bedarf besteht oder die Dinge zu teuer sind. Flask wird einfach durch Gildenkessel hergestellt, Elixiere häufig gar nicht genutzt (im PvP sowieso nutzlos: einmal gestorben...)
Die Einnahmequellen sínd erheblich eingeschränkt, transmutieren nur täglich, man wird kaum belohnt dafür, viel gefarmt und hergestellt zu haben: Viele Flaschen zerstören den Preis für alle auf dem Server.
Abgesehen davon, wurden haufenweise ältere Elixiere verschlechtert, selbst das Rüstungselixier scheint fragwürdig, hat das Elixier des Schutzes vorher schon auf lvl70 800 Rüstung geboten, so hat das neue aus Cata jetzt stattdessen 900 Rüstung und dafür wurde das alte erheblich abgewertet (guter Scherz, wer soll das noch herstellen und wofür?)


----------



## Jackie251 (14. März 2011)

lol
das ist ja mal ein ganz doller ich-erklär-die-welt-wie-sie-mir-gefällt post..

"halbgare" Berufe?
JA! Und genau das ist gewollt - mehrfach durch Bluepost bestätigt. Berufe soll es geben, weil das eben eine nette nebenbeschäftigung ist aber komplexe (und damit gare) Berufe sind für wow nicht geplant. Es sind gewollterweise Minispiele.


- Endlose Tränke fehlen? nun vieleicht ganz bewusst? _Hey wir hatten in WOTLK endlose Tränke, dann müssen wir die auch haben_  ist vieleicht gar kein Konzept? Das oberste gebot ist das die Berufe keinen massiven Vorteil mehr bieten sollen, und das daher der beruf nach vorliebe gewählt werden kann, ohne einen schwachen Char zu haben. Und im Zeitalter von Manaknappheit bei Heiler ist dann der Endlose Trank vieleicht gar nicht mehr gewollt?

- +Werte Elexiere, hm wer wollte die denn? das zeug war bis auf ganz exotische einsätze immer schwächer als der rest. 

- fehlende Int elexiere, ja stimmt, nur wenn es sie gäbe würdest du genauso monieren das die keiner will weil das Konzept von Elexieren einfach unschön ist. Oder wieviel Stacks der 58 ZM Elexiere hast du zu WOTLK zeiten so am Tag abgesetzt? Man hat allenfalls den Skillmüll selber benutzt oder in den ersten paar Wochen als Flaks extrem wertvoll waren die Elexiere benutzt.

- der Gildenkessel macht nix zunichte. es verbesserte die Bufforganisation für Gilden. Dafür sind Tränke nun wieder massiv gebufft: 1200 Stärke/INT/Agi für 25 Sek ist um längen besser als die Tempo versionen zu WOTLK. Dazu kommen Manatränke von denen man in WOTLK auch selten welche nutzte. 

- das hauptproblem der "nutzlosen" Elexiere liegt doch nur in einem Punkt begründet: Flasks sind massiv zu billig. ein Flaks müsste das 8-15 fache kosten, damit man wieder auf das Classic niveau kommt: Flask als aufwendiger ausnahme buff. Dann sind elexiere wieder standard. Nur es vergrößert die Schere zwischen Dauerspieler(maxBuffed) und Gelegenheitsspieler(maxbuffed). und genau das wurde in Classic als "fehler" erkannt und daher zurückgeschraubt.

- eingeschränke einnahme? warum? Und was soll blizz daran ändern? Die Wirtschaft ist doch zum selber regulieren oder?
Alchie verdient gut => es werden mehr Alchies angelockt => mehr Mitbewerber => günstigere preise => Alchie verdient schlechter
und das kann man auch umdrehen!
zumal sich die "eingeschränkten Einnahmen" ja nur darüber definieren können, das andere Berufe deutlich mehr Gold machen. 
Also nicht jammern sondern was tuen. In der Hängematte sitzen und sagen _hey blizz patcht mal alchie so das die leute mit ihr gold hier an meiner matte vorbeitragen_ ist kein guter ansatz

- alte Elexiere abgewertet? Das ist ja echt fies!
man gedenke nur und die hunderte wenn nicht tausende Stacks an Epic BC juwelen, die man als Juwe jeden tag verkaufen kann. Oder die gut gehenden +4 Werte auf armschienverzauberungen oder oder oder 
=> das alte Zeug hatte immer ausgedient. oder beschwerste dich auch das die 1. heiltränke  mit +60 leben nicht zahlreich verkaufen kannst?

- rüssielexiere abgewertet?  nun das konzept Rüstung wurde mit Cata wieder überarbeitet und die zahlenwerte verringert. dies betraf auch buffs logischerweise. ICC items (schmuck) wurde sorgar vergessen und später nachträglich massiv entwertet. 

- die entwertung der use_Rüstungstränke wie zB unzerstörbarer trank was die effektdauer angeht ist natürlich sehr schade. vor allem für leute wie mich, die sich als tank immer 2 dieser elexiere für nen boss eingeworfen haben. Dennoch ist die änderung logisch und ich möchte meinen sinnvoll. In WOTLK hat sowas zwar den schaden auf dem tank reduziert aber seinen wir ehrlich, wofür ob der heiler nun mit 50 oder 70% mana aus dem kampf geht ist doch egal. Das geänderte Heilkonzept in Cata hätte aber derartige tränke extrem nützlich und damit "pflicht" gemacht, was nicht gewollt war.


Sry aber ingesamt ist dein post nur ein ich-klage-an Schnellschuss ohne konzept. Die WOW Berufe haben sicherlich viele viele Mängel. Aber du versuchst nichtmal sinnvolle änderungen vorzuschlagen sondern beziehst dich einfach auf dinge aus wow3 die es in wow4 nicht mehr gibt.
Und versuchst nichtmal eine Erklärung dafür zu finden ob gewisse fehlende/geänderte Items genau so gewollt sind, sondern versuchst damit die dummheit/vergesslichket des herstellers zu beweisen.


----------



## Dexis (14. März 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> "halbgare" Berufe?
> JA! Und genau das ist gewollt - mehrfach durch Bluepost bestätigt. Berufe soll es geben, weil das eben eine nette nebenbeschäftigung ist aber komplexe (und damit gare) Berufe sind für wow nicht geplant. Es sind gewollterweise Minispiele.


Und genau das ist ja so traurig an diesem Spiel, dass die Berufe nicht mehr den Stellenwert haben wie früher. Ich wäre ein absoluter Verfechter dafür dass Berufe wieder richtig komplex werden und wertvolle (aber auch aufwendige) Belohnungen hervorbringen. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt einen Affront, dass die Berufe heutzutage so einfach sind, dass man theoretisch innerhalb weniger Stunden von einen auf den anderen Beruf wechseln kann, nur weil bei diesem Beruf xyz gerade irgendwas tolles zu holen ist oder gerade viel Gold mit zu machen ist.


----------



## Byte768 (14. März 2011)

Jackie251 schrieb:


> das ist ja mal ein ganz doller ich-erklär-die-welt-wie-sie-mir-gefällt post..



Und hier haben wir einen "Ich red mir Fehler schön"-Beitrag.



> "halbgare" Berufe?
> JA! Und genau das ist gewollt - mehrfach durch Bluepost bestätigt.



Absolut falsch, außerdem scheinst du die Blueposts gar nicht gelesen zu haben, denn die standen sogar vor dem Release hier in den News und darin wurde unter anderem gesagt, das diverse Berufe einen *größeren* Stellenwert einnehmen sollen, da sie vorher nicht ausreichend gepflegt wurden. Genauer gesagt, wurden damit Herstellende Berufe gemeint. Doch genau dort wurde der Fehler wieder begangen: Es gibt nicht für jede Skillung etwas herstellbares, es gibt zuviel PvP Zeug, das schnell beim Händler landet, da Ehre im Überflüss vorhanden war (Erinnerung: 1800 Ehre Tol Barrad...), manche Klassen bemängeln die fehlende Auswahl an Heiler oder Tankklamotten. Da haben sie völlig Recht.
Ein Beruf dieser Art kann nur dann sinnvoll sein, wenn er auch einen Nutzen hat. Hat er keinen Nutzen, so wäre das skillen eines eben solchen Zeitverschwendung. Gold lässt sich ohnehin ohne Rezepte verdienen, dafür gibt es die Sammelberufe.
Außerdem wurden die Berufsboni diverser Berufe aufgewertet um sie attraktiver zu machen und nicht wie du fälschlicherweise behauptest, das Gegenteil.



> Und im Zeitalter von Manaknappheit bei Heiler ist dann der Endlose Trank vieleicht gar nicht mehr gewollt?



Dann hast du das Konzept nicht verstanden. Der Endlose Trank war immer schlechter als ein normaler, außerdem kann er während eines Kampfes nicht durchgehend genutzt werden, da es eine Begrenzung gibt. Dieser Trank war somit nie dafür gedacht, unendlich oft genutzt zu werden. In einem Bosskampf holt man mit normalen immer mehr raus.



> - +Werte Elexiere, hm wer wollte die denn? das zeug war bis auf ganz exotische einsätze immer schwächer als der rest.



Offenbar wollte sie viele, denn sie ließen sich immer verkaufen. Außerdem waren sie gute Allrounder, da jede Klasse davon profitierte.



> - fehlende Int elexiere, ja stimmt, nur wenn es sie gäbe würdest du genauso monieren das die keiner will weil das Konzept von Elexieren einfach unschön ist.



Unsinn und tu mal nicht so arrogant: Du weißt gar nicht, was ich will. Intelligenz Elixiere wären wichtig, da Tränke von jeder Klasse genutzt werden können und diese eben nicht die Möglichkeit haben, diesen Wert mit einem günstigen Elixier zu verbessern. Das fehlt einfach. Als DD kann ich absolut gar nichts mit +maximales Mana anfangen - früher waren das übrigens Intelligenzelixiere, die wurden mit 4.0 zum schlechten abgeändert und die Werte sind auch noch niedriger (!!) als vorher.



> wieviel Stacks der 58 ZM Elexiere hast du zu WOTLK zeiten so am Tag abgesetzt? Man hat allenfalls den Skillmüll selber benutzt oder in den ersten paar Wochen als Flaks extrem wertvoll waren die Elexiere benutzt.



Vielleicht trügt dich deine Erinnerung, solche Elixiere wurden immer gerne in Dungeons, beim Questen und leveln genutzt. Die Preise waren selten höher als 1-2 Goldstücke, das konnte sich absolut jeder leisten.



> - der Gildenkessel macht nix zunichte. es verbesserte die Bufforganisation für Gilden.



Und er verschlechtert die Nachfrage nach hergestellten Fläschchen. Denn ein Gildenkessel ist insgesamt günstiger als der Einzelvertrieb [Gildenboni beachten]



> Dafür sind Tränke nun wieder massiv gebufft: 1200 Stärke/INT/Agi für 25 Sek ist um längen besser als die Tempo versionen zu WOTLK.



Die Itemwerte sind erheblich höher als früher, das sollte man schon prozentual betrachten. Dieses Addon steht erst im Anfang.



> - das hauptproblem der "nutzlosen" Elexiere liegt doch nur in einem Punkt begründet: Flasks sind massiv zu billig.



Schlechte Begründung: Flasks waren in Nordend noch viel billiger, trotzdem hatten Elixiere ihren Platz. Hier war es gar keine Frage, wenn das Fläschchen 20g kostete und das Elixier 1-3 Gold, war das völlig in Ordnung und man hatte die freie Auswahl.



> - alte Elexiere abgewertet? Das ist ja echt fies!



Ist es tatsächlich, denn die Leute werden in den Arsch getreten, die sich den Aufwand gemacht haben, alle Rezepte zu sammeln und dann sind sie von einem auf den anderen Tag plötzlich nur halb so gut (oder nichtmal mehr).



> man gedenke nur und die hunderte wenn nicht tausende Stacks an Epic BC juwelen, die man als Juwe jeden tag verkaufen kann. Oder die gut gehenden +4 Werte auf armschienverzauberungen oder oder oder
> => das alte Zeug hatte immer ausgedient. oder beschwerste dich auch das die 1. heiltränke  mit +60 leben nicht zahlreich verkaufen kannst?



Schlechter Vergleich; Verzauberungen dieser Art sind genauso gut wie bisher und nicht gedrittelt, die Elixiere wurden im Wert herabgesetzt obwohl sie auf dem gleichen Level eingesetzt werden. Auch Juwelensteine aus Nordend sind noch nützlich, damit lassen sich BC oder Nordend Items bestücken.



> Sry aber ingesamt ist dein post nur ein ich-klage-an Schnellschuss ohne konzept.



Es herrscht Meinungsfreiheit und was Gamedesign angeht, wirst du niemanden was vormachen können, da beschäftige ich mich jeden Tag mit.


----------



## Jackie251 (15. März 2011)

Selbstverständlich darf jeder seine Meinung haben :-)

Nun ankündigungsbluepost sind aus meiner Sicht einer äußerst maue quelle - hier geht es primär im Werbung. Eine bessere Grundlage sind offene Diskusionen in der Mitte oder zu Ablauf eines Addons. Ansonten würden wir in Gildenhäusern wohnen und Splittertaschen hätten noch boni geboten  - bevor sie aus dem Spiel entfernt wurden. Oder wird hätten erstmalig tatsächlich eine auswahl beim Sockeln/VZ - denn es hieß die Stats sollten abgepasst werden. In wahrheit ist das Hauptattribut (int/stärke/agi) durch alle klassen und skillungen unschlagbar gut was - wie seit 3 jahren üblich - faktisch zur reinen rotsockelung führt.

Insbesondere sind PTR immer eine bessere quelle, da WOW addons nicht "fertig" veröffendlich werden, sondern grundsätzlich aus wirtschaftlichen gesichtspunkten. Das massive patchen, unfertiges, oder skallierungen die sich im laufe des addons verschieben sind ein deutliches Markenzeichen geworden. Was dem Blue da im Rahmen von _wir haben eine Idee_ aus dem Mund fällt, hat dann wenig mit der Realität zu tun die aus die Server kommt. Wie man das übersehen will, wenn man sich jeden Tag damit beschäftigt ist mir schleierhaft.


Gesagt wurde viel. und Ich vermag mich primär daran zu erinnern das man das skillen nützlicher machen wollte. Das wurde umgesetzt, die Werte einzelner items verbessert (bzw wurden items mit Int erstmals sinnvoll) für teure Items gibts mehr als einen skillpunkt, weiße items wurden weitgehend aus den skilllisten entfernt.

Ein brauchbares PVP set ist durch crafting auf max level erhältlich - ob dieses gepflegt wird und für jede Saison verbessert wird bleibt abzuwarten.
Dafür gibt es erstmal kein PVE set - bzw PVE max level items, bis auf die epic einzelstücke. Viele items wurden in den letzten stunde vor CATAlaunch von epic auf rar umgepatcht.

Auch ist mir nicht klar welches aufgewerteten Berufsboni es gibt, wo ich das Gegenteil gesagt hätte.
Ich habe zum Ausdruck gebracht, das Berufsboni si gering gehalten werden sollen (wille von blizz) das sie NICHT ausschlaggebend sind DIESEN beruf zu ergreifen. Es soll kein BC werden wo ein Caster für den Besten Char Schneidern/VZ wählen MUSSTE.
Die Berufe solle alle vergleichbare boni liefern und das tuen sie groß, vor allem ist die Schere zwischen BIS beruf und WIS (worst in slot) beruf ist sehr gering.

Es gibt auch gar nichts schön zu reden das beta Stadium der Berufe sieht man an allen Ecken und enden. Man sehe sich juwe an, 3 crafter ringe/halsketten mit beweglichkeit aber keine mit stärke, fehlende Tankrangewaffen im ganzen spiel - verglichen mit den überlegenen relikten, fragwürdige abhängigkeiten (flaskerfolg für den kessel wäre für mittlere raidgilden erst mit ablauf des addons erreichbar gewesen) usw.


Ob man zufrieden mit einem Beruf ist, ist natürlich die absolut eigenen meinung und liegt im auge des betrachters.
Ich für meinen Teil bin von inschriftenkunde enttäuscht: es fehlt zugang zu alten wichtigen rezepten, die verwaltung von 341 glyphentypen ist völlig unzugänglich, die extreme zufälligkeit bei dunkelmondkarten passt nicht zu den matzforderungen gekoppelt mit der nur alle 4 wochen gegebenen möglichkeit des umtauschens usw usw. Die gröbsten böcke in den beruf wurden gar nicht angefasst. 

Was ist alchemie für mich?
Ein sehr sehr einfach zu skillender beruf (der matzaufwand ist wirklich geschenkt, vergleiche man sowas mal mit juwe/schmied). Er ist für die Selbstversorgung durchaus brauchbar. Er hat einen CD wodurch gold erwirtschaftet werden kann - gekoppelt mit der sehr einfachen skillbarkeit - hat jeder alchie selber schuld wenn er nicht die Nase ver echtgoldet hat, wochenlang war der cd 800g + wert (für transmute alchi weit mehr) die ersten paar wochen weit über 1000g. 
Aktuell ist der content durch und am auslaufen - echtgold hat keinen großen bedarf mehr, wobei der bedarf wieder kommne kann. Die elememente transmutation ist aktuell durchaus ein netter gewinn verglichen mit der sicherheit oder dem aufwand. Gerantiert reich werden ist natürlich nicht drin.

Hauptkritik im beruf waren aus meiner sicht:
- elexiere in der Form wenig sinnvoll, flaks sind um längen besser
- hoher flaskbedarf  bei wenig vielfalt, eine richtige gilde organisiert sich das als gilde und nicht jeder raider für sich - eine langweilige monotone arbeit. Im gegensatz zum funktionierem Juwelenmarkt ist die gildeninternflaskversorgung einfach unschön
- fragwürdige tränke. rechnerisch überstarke - aber systematisch nicht passenden Tankbuffs, mau dds buffs die vor allem wegen der kurzen uptime nicht stark wirken können. faktisch sinnlose heilertränke

dazu kommen noch eventuell noch die mauen alchimistensteine.

was wurde mit cata getan?
- elexiere nach wie vor fragwürdiger skillmüll (natürlich meisterschaft ist eventuell für den tank interessanter als ausdauer usw - aber allgemein sind sie keine echte alternative zu flaks). es gab aber auch zu keinem Zeitpunkt eine andeutung das Blizz hier was ändert, von daher ists nicht überraschend/enttäuschend.
- Flaksorganisation wesendlich verbessert. Die Lotusmechanik ist weg, statt einzelner seltener einzelner Objekte lieber viele die auch oft droppen. Weiterhin ist raidbuffen durch erfolge für die Gilde wesentlich leichter und günstiger. Und Flasks sind nun einmal raidbuffs und nicht level kram.
- tränke merklich besser gestellt. natürlich haben sich werte allgemein erhöht. dennoch sind 20% mehr auf hauptattribut für 25 sek weitaus besser als 15 sek ein mäßiges attribut - vor allem da mal diese nun in HT phasen legen kann, was mit den tempotränken häufig gar keinen sinn mehr machte. Durch die heilmechanik auch wieder sinnige heilertränke. Für die Tanks könnte man was tuen.


Ansonsten kann ich deine Punkte eben nicht nachvollziehen.
Klar das fehlende Int Elexier ist ein Versäumnis - aber kaum eins das "unzufriedenheit für den ganzen beruf" hervorruft oder?
Durch die Werteüberarbeitung waren viele altelexiere plötzlich etwas völlig anderes - oder wer hat vor 4.0  Int elexiere genutzt?

Meine vergleiche hinken auch nicht wie du mit vorwirfst. Tatsache ist das Rüstung und Rüstungsbuffs angepasst wurden. Wenn also 2 Tränke des alchies im Zahlenwert der Buffwirkung gedrittelt wurde, kann überhaupt gar keine rede davon sein das das WOTLK zeugs generell massiv verschlechtert wurde.
Zumal die Abwertung/rauspatchen von alt rezepten absolut üblich ist. Den virtuellen Arschtritt den du da vermutest gab es nicht.
Deine Kritik bewegt sich hier auf ebene eines T3 Trägers der sich beschwert das es mit BC grüne items gibt die besser sind als sein t3.



Selbstredend hast du Meinungsfreiheit, das Problem ist du verdrehst Fakten nach eigenem Gutdenken, verlangst das an alten items keine Änderung vorgenommen werden, gleichzeitig aber alle alten "Fehler" aus dem beruf entfernt werden.

Allein schon die Beschwerde über den Gildenkessel. Der Großteil der Spieler wird unterm Strich profitieren und ein besseres Spiel haben - das ist dir völlig egal.
Blizzard muss aus deiner Sicht die Matzanforderung für Flask auf das niveau patchen, das du auf deinem Server, mit deiner Wirtschaftstruktur die Dinger für ordentlichen Gewinn verkaufen kannst. Und das empfinde ich nun mal als Realitätsverlust.

Denn das Flaks kein Gold liefern (lieferten sie bereits zu WOTLK auf vielen servern nicht) hat mit sicherheit viele Gründe die gar nichts mit dem Beruf als solches zu tuen haben (wegfall an bedarf durch wegfall 10+25er ID, Twinksraids, Randomraids ;  Flaskerfolg lässt viele Mitbewerber erscheinen usw usw.) 
Mag ja sein das du zu WOTLK gut Gold gemacht hast mit Alchemie - dennoch ist es dein Fehler wenn du unflexibel bist und nicht reagierst, sondern dich darüber beschwerst das es nicht ewig so weiterging. Wen Änderungen stören der hat mit einem mmorpg zum flaschen Spiel gegriffen.


----------



## madmurdock (16. April 2011)

Alchi ist mittlerweile mit Juwe gleichzusetzen (Mal von Tanks abgesehen), da durch die Flask der Primärwert (also der TOPWERT) erhöht wird. Falls keine Flaskpflicht besteht, erhaelt man durch die "Alchi Only" Miniflask trotzdem 80 auf seine Topwerte.

Phiole der Sande: Ist ja nur n Gimmick und nicht raid/ini - relevant. Ich finde gut, dass das Mount nicht jeder kann, wobei ich zugegebenermassen Glueck hatte (1. Kanopenprojekt direkt ein Treffer). Aber auf 450+ Archäologie muss man trotzdem erstmal kommen.
Das Mount "Alchi only" zu machen hätte ich ok gefunden, aber der Ingi kann ja auch den Chopper traden. Blizzards Entscheidung geht also in Ordnung.

Handel + Preise. Naja, klar schreckt vor allem der Flask - Preis viele ab und somit fuehren auch weniger Raids als zu wotl Zeiten eine Flaskpflicht ein.. Allerdings reicht mir Echtgold + Lebende Elemente. Selbst jetzt nach 4, 5 Monaten Addon macht man so pro Tag mindestens 15 x 10 bis 15x 15 Gold Gewinn, je nach aktueller Marktlage. Fuer nur einmal kurz durchs Uldum portal marschieren und klicken? Find ich gut. 

Fuer ein paar mehr Gimmiks wie die Voodoo Gnom - Traenke durchs Fischen faend ich wieder nice. Da koennte durchaus mehr kommen.


----------



## Shiningone (18. April 2011)

Nur mal so zur Nebeninfo:
In Cata gibt es weder Mana- noch Heiltränke als Loot. Schurken können per Taschendiebstahl auch nur noch schurkenspezifische Heiltränke erbeuten. Wer mit Cata als Alchie Gold verdienen will, sollte sich also mal den Tränkesektor anschauen. (Bei mir auf dem Server kann ich bei gutem Timing um 30G pro mystischem Heiltrank bekommen. Wundert es euch da, dass ich zum Tränkespezi umgelernt habe? (Vorher war ich Tranmutator aber da ich nachher kaum noch meinen CD ausgenutzt habe, habe ich das nuns ein lassen.)


----------



## Gromagus (18. April 2011)

Ich bin als Transmute-Alchi auch insgesamt zufrieden. Vor allem da unser Beruf nicht von den Kugeln abhängt, was mich bei anderen herstellenden Berufen echt stört (zumindest bei einem Würfelglück-Schattenaccount). Neben der Phiole gibt es ja auch weitere Gimmicks wie z.B. den Trank des Schätzefindens den gab es meines Wissens früher nicht. Als Transmuter finde ich nur die Proccs nicht so derbe, aber bei einer Anwendung am Tag müßte man statistisch gesehen auch viele Tage Echtgold/lebende Elemente herstellen, um da wirklich einen Trend erkennen zu können.

Was fehlte sind allerdings die Entdeckungen, wie es sie in WOTLK gab. Die kamen zufällig und so habe ich doch häufiger mal was hergestellt, jetzt ist es fast nur noch CD-Nutzen und gut. Und auch zum Skillen hätte eine Transmutation von Obsidium in ... auch geholfen.


----------



## Byte768 (19. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Alchi ist mittlerweile mit Juwe gleichzusetzen (Mal von Tanks abgesehen), da durch die Flask der Primärwert (also der TOPWERT) erhöht wird. Falls keine Flaskpflicht besteht, erhaelt man durch die "Alchi Only" Miniflask trotzdem 80 auf seine Topwerte.



Da musst du noch einiges ergänzen, so einfach ist das nicht. Juwelenschleifer können jeden wichtigen Wert pushen, ebenso wie Schmiede. Ob Crit, Tempo, Intelligenz, Stärke, Beweglichkeit, Abhärtung, Zauberdurchschlag, Meisterschaftswertung (beides zusammen geht auch x/x Steine). Als Alchemist hast du keine Flask für manche dieser Werte, außerdem kannst du die Flasks nicht 50/50 aufteilen, weil nur eine genutzt wird. Das ist der erste Nachteil.
Der zweite Nachteil ist, das Fläschchen der Verstärkung blockiert den Einsatz zweiter Elixiere. Es schränkt deine Auswahl erheblich ein, während alle anderen Berufe *immer noch* 2 (!!!) Elixiere zu ihrem Berufsbonus dazu bekommen - freie Auswahl. Ein Juwe kann 303 Ausdauer sockeln und dann immer noch +225 Mastery +900 Rüstungelixier einwerfen, während du als Alchemist nur die 80 Stärke bekommst oder die teure Flask für 300/420 Ausdauer, die schon im Dungeon verschwendet ist (Preis). Nutzt du zwei Elixiere, hast du mehr Mastery und Rüstung, aber immer noch weniger Ausdauer... und Ausdauer skaliert immer mit Tankspec & Stärkungszauber.
Das Fläschchen der Verstärkung bietet außerdem keine Ausdauer oder Mastery, sehr ärgerlich, da vorallem ein Krieger durch mehr Ausdauer auch mehr Rache = Mehr HP, mehr Schaden und mehr Selfheal (Talente) bekommen würde.
Außerdem mag Blizzard unsere Heiler nicht, wo es früher möglich war, 45 Int / 20 alle Werte + Mixologie zu kombinieren... muss man jetzt feststellen, das es nix brauchbares gibt. Willenskraft gibts als Elixier, aber es ist nun Kampfelixier statt Wächter und daher gibts keine sinnvolle Zweitwahl, denn Meisterschaft ist auch Kampf und Intelligenz gibt es nicht, auch kein _neues_ für mehr Zaubermacht.
Es gibt auch keine Elixiere die die Intelligenz steigern, leider hat Blizzard dabei Mist gebaut. Bis Nordend gabs diese, dann wurden sie geändert, jetzt sind sie sinnfrei, weil anderer Wert (und dazu niedriger als vorher!). +Maximales Mana hat keinen Einfluss mehr auf DDs und skaliert nicht mehr mit Stärkungszaubern. Noch ein Nachteil.
So lang die Auswahl an Tränken nicht ausgebaut wird, so lange ist Alchemie nur mehr mittelmäßig. Im anderen Topic siehst du auch, wie unrentabel z.B. die Transmutation Spec bereits sein kann. Besser sind weiterhin Juwe/Schmied. Alchemie schaffts mit Ach und Krach nützlicher zu sein als mancher Sammelberuf, aber je nach Spec kann schon ein anderer Beruf besser sein. Es gibt nichtmal eine besondere Wahlmöglichkeit fürs PvP, die uralte Flask aus Nordend ist mit 50(90) Abhärtung einfach zu schwach geworden (durch 4.1 Änderung an Abhärtung kann der Effekt sogar noch schwächer werden), die Flasks teuer, die Elixiere immer weg.



Shiningone schrieb:


> In Cata gibt es weder Mana- noch Heiltränke als Loot. Schurken können per Taschendiebstahl auch nur noch schurkenspezifische Heiltränke erbeuten. Wer mit Cata als Alchie Gold verdienen will, sollte sich also mal den Tränkesektor anschauen. (Bei mir auf dem Server kann ich bei gutem Timing um 30G pro mystischem Heiltrank bekommen. Wundert es euch da, dass ich zum Tränkespezi umgelernt habe? (Vorher war ich Tranmutator aber da ich nachher kaum noch meinen CD ausgenutzt habe, habe ich das nuns ein lassen.)



Bis vor kurzem waren diese Tränke, sie erhielten eine Aufwertung, sogar viel zu schwach. Und auch jetzt sind die Werte alles andere als berauschend. Tanks laufen mit 170+ k herum und das wird im nächsten Content auf 200k und mehr hinauslaufen, DKs erreichen es wohl schon, somit stellt das Teil vielleicht 10% her... Außer im PvP nutze ich so gut wie keine Heiltränke und selbst die Manatränke sind sehr fragwürdig, wenn ein Knopfdruck schon 4500-11000 Mana kostet.


----------



## madmurdock (20. April 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> .



Bei welchem Spec ist denn ein Sekundaerer Stat besser als der Hauptstat? Blaue und Gelbe Sockel kann man auch durch normale Juwegems fuellen. Juwe only Gems wandern in Prisma und rote Sockel.

Dass Tanks hier doof aus der Waesche gucken, habe ich btw erwaehnt. Als Schurke, Hunter oder wwi DD Klasse kuemmerts mich aber nicht.

Zu der Tranksache: Kann ich nur zustimmen. Das ging seit Ende BC den Bach runter. Erstens wurde abgeschafft, dass der Trank CD waehrend des Kampfes resetted werden konnte. Unnoetig, dass ich hier nun die Konsequenzen und die Auswirkungen auf den Trank Konsum erlaeuterte. Heiltraenke waren so oder so schon immer sinnlos und halfen nur in den wenigsten Faellen. Hardhitter Bosse sind so ausgelegt, dass sie ca 20 bis 80% des kompletten Lifepools des Tanks angreifen. Da man aber nur maximal 10% seines Pools dadurch regenerieren kann, mit fortschreitendem Content wohl nur noch 7 bis 8%, ist auch hier der Nutzen Effekt sehr fragwuerdig. Wenn Traenke nicht auf zumindest 30 bis 40k Leben zurueck angehoben werden, werde ich auch hier wieder nix investieren.


----------



## Byte768 (21. April 2011)

madmurdock schrieb:


> Bei welchem Spec ist denn ein Sekundaerer Stat besser als der Hauptstat?



Bei so gut wie jedem wo Caps erreicht werden müssen. Wenn massig Hit, Waffenkunde & Co fehlen, machts wenig Sinn auf reinen Schaden zu sockeln, weil dieser zu x % ins leere geht. Im PvP ist das noch schlimmer, da es spielentscheidend sein wird.
Außerdem ist das Gerede über primäres und sekundäres belanglos, denn das eine wird ohne das andere nicht funktionieren. Spiel mal mit 0 Hit, 0 Tempo, 0 Crit und versuche im Schaden mitzuhalten, macht keinen Sinn.  Für einen Krieger Tank kann Mastery genauso wertvoll sein, da es den physischen Schaden erheblich senken kann.
Es existieren auch gar keine Elixiere für zwischendurch mehr, die diese Werte erhöhen und sich von allen aus dem Aktionshaus kaufen lassen (Verdienstmöglichkeit). Außerdem gibt es keine Nachfolger vom Elixier der Seelenstärke (+x auf Gesundheit), auch nicht vom Elixier des Gurus/Meisters (+x auf alle Werte)
Was momentan fehlt wäre:
Elixier der überragenden Intelligenz (+225 Int)
Elixier der überragenden Seelenstärke (+225 Ausdauer)
Elixier der Titanenstärke (+225 Stärke)
Elixier der ... (+225 Beweglichkeit)
Elixier des Großmeisters (+100 auf alle Werte)
Fläschchen der großen Zähigkeit (+150-250 Abhärtung fürs PvP = würde sich verkaufen lassen).

Als Alchemist ist es besonders ärgerlich, das man 2 Elixiere einwerfen darf, aber es an der Wahlmöglichkeit für das zweite hapert. Denn jedes Elixier bekommt ja den Mixologiebonus, es wäre daher unsinnig das 2. wegzulassen. 



> Blaue und Gelbe Sockel kann man auch durch normale Juwegems fuellen. Juwe only Gems wandern in Prisma und rote Sockel.



Die Werte der normalen Edelsteine sind geringer und für manche Werte existiert kein identischer Trank. Als Tank kann ein Juwe Ausdauer, Mastery, Parieren, Ausweichen oder beides gleichzeitig sockeln, als Alchemist kannst du nur einen der Werte pushen und Ausweichen, Parieren schonmal gar nicht. Die Vielseitigkeit ist nicht zu unterschätzen, man könnte Juwesteine mit 67 Hit nehmen um ans Cap zu kommen und noch 2 weitere um Schaden/Defensive zu verbessern. Als DD und Heiler ist es besonders ärgerlich, das man keine +Intelligenztränke kaufen kann, weil diese sowohl Schaden/Heilung als auch Manapool steigern, früher konnte jeder, wirklich jeder, auch alle nicht-Alchemisten Elixiere für Intelligenz UND Zaubermacht zeitgleich einwerfen. Bei Kosten von 1-2G das Stück kein Ding. Würde schon durch die Dungeon Belohnung"finanzierbar" sein. Leider haben sie es aus dubiosen (gar keinen) Gründen geändert! Diese Tränke kauft nun keiner mehr.


----------



## Byte768 (7. Mai 2011)

... Wieder gabs geheime Änderungen mit 4.1: Elixier der großen Intelligenz stellt nun 25(35) Intelligenz bereit, aber andere höherstufige Elixiere wurden immer noch nicht verändert. Das grenzt schon an einem Bug: Während das lvl37 Elixier mindestens 551-577 Mana bereitstellt, bringt das lvl70 Elixier der mächtigen Gedanken immer noch 450 +maximales Mana und keine Zaubermacht mit. Selbst wenn der Mixologiebonus darauf wirkt (bei einigen, nichtmal bei allen scheint er nun im Tooltip zu stehen, noch ein Bug?), ist die fehlende Skalierung und fehlende Zaubermacht ein Grund das Zeug weiterhin liegen zu lassen...


----------

